# how do you put a thread in the fishing trawlers galley, help arctic privateer wanted



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

im baffled as to were you post in the fishing galley, it just says upload photos

im after a photo of the ARCTIC PRIVATEER trawler from out of hull in the 60s 70s 80s, i think it was a boyd line ship, not to sure, or ellers
im hoping ruud can help me hes been really helpful in the last couple of days 
thnks don


----------



## thunderd (Apr 18, 2005)

Don you are right there is no forum for fishing vessels, I'd suggest you post your question in the "Ship Research" forum.


----------



## terence (Aug 14, 2005)

arctic privateer h-320 go to guv.uker/vessel list tell


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*???????? whats this mean*

hi terence
ive put this in the search> arctic privateer h-320 go to guv.uker/vessel list 

and theres nothing there what does it mean , is this the correct way can you tell me what it means. thnks don


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*no photo of this ship anywere*

h iterence
i did the search again but theres no photo of any ships on there, just names of the trawlers. ive found the name of this ship many times but no pic or photo of this ship. don


----------



## john meekin (Feb 7, 2008)

have you got the right name? there was a artic bucaneer out of hull, i sailed on her in 1954 regards john meekin


----------

